# Difference between fixed-gear and single-speed?



## Ascient (14 May 2009)

Hello everyone 

I apologise in advance for what will undoubtedly be a really n00b question, but this forum seems a lot less hostile to newcomers than most! 

My dad recently bought me a bike and I really, really like it. I was riding a Carrera Crossfire which I find excellent and will probably still use quite a bit, but this new bike is smaller & lighter. The problem is my dad, much like me, doesn't know very much about bikes and was told that this bike is very low maintenance and less prone to reliability issues, which is why he thought it would suit me (and he was right!).

Anyway, how do I determine if it's a single-speed bike or a fixed-gear bike? And what are the principle differences between the two? I've heard the term coasting being bandied about but I still don't understand what it is. 

Just to give some more info on the bike: It doesn't have any gears but it does have brakes. When I stop peddling it does seems to make a slight noise, but the speed seems to stay the same and then obviously declines gradually.

Also, is there any general advice I should consider when riding this type of bike? I've ridden it for about an hour's worth so far and do genuinely love it. I just feel more 'free' when I ride it. I plan on using my Crossfire generally though because I feel safer on that (although that might be because I'm new to the new one) but I want to use this new bike for riding around parks, more open roads, cross-country treks etc.

Sorry for the long post and I'd be very grateful for any information you might have. Thank you.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2009)

If you can stop pedalling and 'coast' (or 'freewheel'), it is a single-speed. A fixed has a single sprocket screwed (fixed) to the rear hub without any mechanism allowing it to move independently of the hub (freewheel). Some bikes have a flip/flop hub - fixed sprocket one side, freewheel the other. The obvious consequence of a 'fixed' is that every movement of the pedals is translated into movement of the wheel - that is, you can't suddenly stop pedalling! In effect your legs are used as your primary rear brake - if you want to slow down you pedal more slowly! As a result fixed bikes are legally allowed to have only a front brake fitted. (Most commercially available will be fitted with two, however).


----------



## Ascient (14 May 2009)

Oh I see, thanks for that! Fixed seems really dangerous. If your rear break is dependent on you stopping peddling and halting the bike like that, how do you break if your chain snaps?!

I definitely don't have that because I can definitely 'coast' (love bike jargon ). How can I check if I have a flip/flop hub? Not that I'd be interested in changing over anyway but it would be nice to know.


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 May 2009)

I would say a chain is stronger than a brake so what would you do if your brake snapped?
On a fixed you would use your front brake to stop, if no front brake then put feet down, if imminent danger then jumping off would be a good idea 

There is no reason a chain would snap if you take care of it and inspect it from time to time.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2009)

If you had a flip/flop hub you would see another cog on the other - non chain - side of the hub. I expect you would have noticed it by now! Riding a fixed definitely requires some skill and practice, but many prefer its directness and the feeling of being as one with the bike.


----------



## Ascient (14 May 2009)

There is actually another cog on the other side of the hub! I typed flip/flop hub in Google images and this was the first result that came up: http://www.alcester-racing-sevens.com/FlipFlopHub_MG_5110.jpg

aside from being a difficult colour, mine is exactly like that.

I wouldn't want to have fixed anyway. Seems way too dangerous for me


----------



## ASC1951 (14 May 2009)

Ascient said:


> I wouldn't want to have fixed anyway. Seems way too dangerous for me


No, not at all dangerous - you just use the brakes as you would on any other bike. Braking with your legs is for slowing down or maintaining pace, not for stopping.

Whether you would actually like fixed riding is a different matter. It needs different skills. I wouldn't have one as my only bike, or my first bike, but I do enjoy riding mine.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2009)

It is probably a fixed cog then - if it is you shoudn't be able to turn it independently of the wheel. (It is unlikely to be another freewheel cog - though it could be - allowing you to set up the bike in a slightly different gear). The frame in the photo has 'track ends' the slots the rear axle fits in. These face backwards and are designed specifically for single speed - compare with the set up on your other bike. (Track racing bikes are single speed fixed gear). Good to have the option of riding fixed at a later date!

edit: looking at the photo again it looks like that bike is set up with the chain on the fixed cog and the freewheel on the non-chain side. Fixed sprockets are 'thinner', without the bulk of the freewheel mechanism.


----------



## Ascient (14 May 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> No, not at all dangerous - you just use the brakes as you would on any other bike. Braking with your legs is for slowing down or maintaining pace, not for stopping.
> 
> Whether you would actually like fixed riding is a different matter. It needs different skills. I wouldn't have one as my only bike, or my first bike, but I do enjoy riding mine.



Touché mate.

Although I'm not sure I like the idea of not being able to 'coast' : 



youngoldbloke said:


> It is probably a fixed cog then - if it is you shoudn't be able to turn it independently of the wheel. (It is unlikely to be another freewheel cog - though it could be - allowing you to set up the bike in a slightly different gear). The frame in the photo has 'track ends' the slots the rear axle fits in. These face backwards and are designed specifically for single speed - compare with the set up on your other bike. (Track racing bikes are single speed fixed gear). Good to have the option of riding fixed at a later date!



Yep, mine has 'track ends' as well. So it looks like it's a standard single-speed then, right? 

It seems to be good all round. Lighter, quicker, apparently more reliable and still the ability to 'coast'


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 May 2009)

What make is it? Sounds like quite a desirable bike. Enjoy it!


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 May 2009)

you can do a kind of coasting on a fixed where you arent actually applying any force to the padals, just means your legs are spinning and you just help them round a little so as not to slow down, after a while you dont notice.


----------



## colinr (14 May 2009)

> you can do a kind of coasting on a fixed where you arent actually applying any force to the padals



+1. Fixed was much easier to get used to that I thought. It's the little things that got me, like low speed tight manouevers around posts when you have to keep the pedals going round. Or braking but still having to pedal.


----------

